# Sand everywhere!



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Shala swims at the sandy beach here, too. I towel her off when we get back to the car - really well. She's practically dry. So a bunch of sand falls off on the cover on the car seat (which I shake out when we get home). Then, before we go inside, I brush her off (outside), which gets a lot of the remaining sand off of her. I have very little in the house at all. Hope this helps!

Oh - I also don't let her roll in the sand (I'm a meanie!). And if she does, she has to go back in the water and rinse off!


----------



## Flynn'sMommy (Apr 7, 2014)

Sweet Girl said:


> Shala swims at the sandy beach here, too. I towel her off when we get back to the car - really well. She's practically dry. So a bunch of sand falls off on the cover on the car seat (which I shake out when we get home). Then, before we go inside, I brush her off (outside), which gets a lot of the remaining sand off of her. I have very little in the house at all. Hope this helps!
> 
> Oh - I also don't let her roll in the sand (I'm a meanie!). And if she does, she has to go back in the water and rinse off!



That was one thing I was wondering, maybe it's easier to get rid of it when he's dry rather than trying to wash it out?? I always make him go in one last time to "rinse" off but it's a bit of a sandy hike back to the car so it's sorta a moot point :-/ 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Flynn'sMommy said:


> That was one thing I was wondering, maybe it's easier to get rid of it when he's dry rather than trying to wash it out?? I always make him go in one last time to "rinse" off but it's a bit of a sandy hike back to the car so it's sorta a moot point :-/
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Yup - it's easier when they're dry. Towel off after the hike back - a good, vigourous towel off - including all underneath and the paws (lots of sand comes in on the paws). Then try the brushing once you're home and he's even more dry.


----------



## Flynn'sMommy (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks sweet girl that sounds way easier than a full bath anyway! Will definitely use that next time!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

When we come in form the lake, Banker and Rogue get a quick bath on the front yard. Though the swim area is sandy, we don't have any issues with the sand after they get their bath. I guess the water hose takes care of it for us.


----------



## Flynn'sMommy (Apr 7, 2014)

BajaOklahoma said:


> When we come in form the lake, Banker and Rogue get a quick bath on the front yard. Though the swim area is sandy, we don't have any issues with the sand after they get their bath. I guess the water hose takes care of it for us.



Unfortunately yet another downside to apartment living...no hose! :-/


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

When I take my two over to the Main beach or if I take them down to the little beach at the end of my street, I try to make sure to rinse them off in the water then towel dry them before we head back up to the house. 

Once we get home, I either rinse them off again or they get a bath outside. I am on Septic, sand is not good for it so I always do it outside. 

I get them dry, then I brush them out real good. Sometimes it takes a day or two before I get it all out and it also depends on how much they've been rolling in the sand. 

We have a lot of sand in the soil here too. I carry a lot of the beach with me in my car, it's really hard to get it all out.

If you live in an apartment, see if there's a dog wash place in your area. One of the car washes has an outside dog wash tub and there's also a Dog Bakery over on the Island where the Main Beach is where people can wash their dogs off. 

If your beach area has an outside shower, you can use that too. Most of my neighbors have outside showers, we don't.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Flynn'sMommy said:


> Unfortunately yet another downside to apartment living...no hose! :-/
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Same here - not an apartment, but I have no yard and no hose. Gotta make do! Because we're definitely NOT avoiding the beach!


----------



## Flynn'sMommy (Apr 7, 2014)

Sweet Girl said:


> Same here - not an apartment, but I have no yard and no hose. Gotta make do! Because we're definitely NOT avoiding the beach!



Agreed! I'm not sure who loves the beach more, me or him! He loves getting to run around and especially the swimming! I love to see him having such a blast and he's so well behaved after a good romp at the beach! 

Carolina Mom those are some great suggestions, I will look for a place to rinse him! Unfortunately the park doesn't have anything but I am sure there have got to be dog washing self serve places somewhere around here!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

